# Looking for a tablet that is rugged.



## Arjai (May 21, 2019)

My nephew and his close friend just started a business in home repair, remodeling, decks, roofs and more. 

We were thinking about getting a laptop, may still, but the thought crossed my mind that a good tablet could do a lot of what we want.

Email, quickbooks and facebook (they don't yet have a dedicated website, and are busy enough with the facebook site, they don't need one yet. I will be working on that sometime in the future.) and it needs to be tough. it will be carried to the work site and transported in a work truck. 

If anyone has experience with these types of needs for a tablet I would like to hear your thoughts. 

I will be posting in another thread, or two, about a laptop, also.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 21, 2019)

Any tablet with an Otterbox Defender case should fit the bill. I have an iPad pro that's been dropped multiple times in one without issue.

The only downside is it adds around $100 to the cost and some extra bulk.


----------



## Nuckles56 (May 21, 2019)

If you're fine with a windows tablet, look into the Panasonic tough tablets (I don't recall exactly what they're called)


----------



## Totally (May 21, 2019)

Nuckles56 said:


> If you're fine with a windows tablet, look into the Panasonic tough tablets (I don't recall exactly what they're called)



Toughbook/pad, you were right there.


----------



## biffzinker (May 21, 2019)

Panasonic Toughbooks can take quite a beating going off my brothers assigned Toughbook from local law enforcement.


----------



## R-T-B (May 21, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Panasonic Toughbooks can take quite a beating going off my brothers assigned Toughbook from local law enforcement.



Toughpads can too.  I used to refurbish both.  Those things can take quite a beating and still come in for a refurb perfectly functional, with god knows what amount of dirt/dust in their vent filters, but still running like a total tank.


----------



## Arjai (May 21, 2019)

Tough book tablets are $5k on their website!! That is not in the budget, yet!!


----------



## R-T-B (May 21, 2019)

Arjai said:


> Tough book tablets are $5k on their website!! That is not in the budget, yet!!



Yeah, the tablets can be had for A LOT less.  Not new though.  Let me see if I can't find something for you...  Do you mind "gently used second hand?"  I saw a guy selling one recently, not sure if it's still around but it was like $500.  I'm just unsure how modern it is.

Keep in mind gently used in panasonic tough land basically means like new, because these things don't scratch easy.

EDIT:  Nevermind, guy seems to think he bought it circa 2015-2016.  It's old.

Yeah, I'm thinking out of your budget then.  What is your budget so I can look at other ideas?


----------



## remixedcat (May 21, 2019)

Arjai said:


> Tough book tablets are $5k on their website!! That is not in the budget, yet!!


Vanquisher windows 10 tablets are rugged, however if they don't mind win 10 mine has been ok. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HD5EXTS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1  only 450 vs 2-5K! battery life is very good. I get about 7.5-9 hrs. It's my bath buddy lol. In the cold months I take steaming hot baths and have dropped it in scalding water and it was like nothing happened, also dropped it a lot in the bathroom after being dizzy a lil after said steamy relaxing bath... lol

in the summer I take an ice cold bath and it's all good as well.


this tablet also might be a get for later for me: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07K2KPTCC/ref=psdc_1232597011_t2_B01HD5EXTS


----------



## Arjai (May 21, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07K2KPTC...colid=LZ6YAOJMHY3K&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

This has the specs I want. It has wifi and a GOBI 4g network card, large storage. Not sure if this would be "rugged" enough. BTW having a Network card is essential! There will be plenty of time away from wifi but will need to be used. Otherwise, we would just be going for a laptop, this has to be usable nearly anywhere in the US. And w/ Win 10 the aps can be the same as on the laptop, for ease or use...THAT is also a key to this need. These guys are not computer guys. It needs to be easy to train and use and having the same OS will be nice.

He's thinking a grand for the Laptop. Found a refurbished Toughbook CF-31 w/ 2TB drive Win10 and i5, for just under a Grand. I think a tablet, like above, could also prove to be quite useful, they just don't realize it yet. So, I won't spend more that 750 for it,


----------



## erixx (May 21, 2019)

I have translated manuals of Toughbooks for Pana.... 
But it is for oil, construction, aviation companies, military... not even Soho users... heavy bulky parts...

I miss Sony tablets, at least they were waterproof (checked  )


----------



## Arjai (May 21, 2019)

Just got off the phone, we are meeting Sunday. So, keep it coming!! I will let you all know how it goes afterwards.


----------



## R-T-B (May 21, 2019)

erixx said:


> But it is for oil, construction, aviation companies, military...



CF-5x line is probably more up his alley.  "Semi-rugged."  Still very tough.


----------



## John Naylor (May 22, 2019)

As with the rugged laptop question, most "hardened" devices are either cost prohibitive or weak on componentry.

For Email, quickbooks and facebook .... you don't need much performance but everything associated with that can be done on a smartphone






						Mobile Accounting App | QuickBooks
					

QuickBooks mobile accounting app lets you run your business from anywhere, anytime. Download our accounting app for free and always be in sync.




					quickbooks.intuit.com
				




All can be accessed from a  smartphone.   Put it in a  Case w/ screen protector from UAG and ya covered.    Our LifeProof phone cases litterally disintegrated, OtterBoc was very protective but a bit clumsy at times.   The UAG are serving well.


----------



## rockit00 (May 23, 2019)

You should google 'carputer 2019'. You will find the latest hardware for smartphones, tablets, laptops, netbooks, booksize PCs, single board computers, and even video game consoles! Lots of good ideas and pluses and minuses with each type.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 23, 2019)

FZ-G1 Tablet: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00GHV0ZIS/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all

CF-54 Laptop: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B071L8HRB5/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all

I've bought several Tough products from abcdcomputers.  The refurbished units always come looking brand new, but they are just the computer and charger, nothing else.  I've never ordered one of their used products, I assume those just aren't cosmetically perfect like the refurbished ones.


----------

